# Where in Kent is best to buy Frogs??



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

I would ideally like to pick up some White's in the next couple of months but had a bad experience with my last froggie purchase.

Could anyone let me know of any shops or traders in the South East who will give me a honest price for a few healthy frogs and a decent and attractive set up????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't honestly give a recommendation to some shops, as, while they stock some interesting species, on at least two occasions fairly recently, what they supplied was not what I ordered- on one occasion a (probably) dwarf pixie instead of a horned frog, on another a (probably) Litoria treefrog instead of a reedfrog. On each occasion, I took them anyway, because they were interesting, but they *weren't* what I had actually ordered! my local petshop however, in the Medway Towns, unashamedly only stocks species they know, but will order in on request, and are genuinely concerned-and actually get in what you asked for. If you have a local shop that shows that kind of commitment, I'd say go through them.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Ron,

I'm also in Medway, what shop is it you refered to???

I purchased frogs from the living reef in Dartford and within a week one frog had died and the others weren't eating. The set up provided was totally wrong and had no way of holding in the humidity needed.

I was assured that the set up was perfect in the shop but it was way off!! In the end I asked for a refund and they argued that you can't just hand back an animal if you don't want it! They would not except any responsibilty for selling me the wrong equiptment and offered to buy it back at a fraction of the cost. Needless to say I didn't take them up on their offer and ended giving the frogs to a friend who already had a successful set up.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use Pet Aqua in Chatham High Street. They only stock 'bread and butter' stuff, on the basis that it's what they know best, but I've found them good at ordering stuff in. Two shops in Sheerness stock more variety, but PA seem to do a lot to make sure they give a good service.


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

private breeders all the way!!


----------

